# Trestolone Acetate (MENT) FAQ



## blueboogie (May 30, 2013)

*Trestolone (Methylnortestosterone) Acetate FAQ*
(_17 beta-hydroxy-7 alpha-methylestr-4-en-3-one acetate_)
*What sides can I expect?*
Nearly every user reports an almost immediate increase in core body temperature. Some users also report significant water retention in the presence of excess carbs, with substantial leaning out with moderate carbs. Trestolone does not bind to SHBG. From my and others? experiences, this is the extent of the negative sides. 
*How powerful is Trestolone Acetate (MENT) compared to Mentabolan (Mentdione), its precursor?*
There are no studies demonstrating bioavailability of these, but there are studies demonstrating their anabolic potency orally. Trestolone is significantly stronger than mentdione in what matters the most. This will only be magnified intramuscularly.
*How powerful is Trestolone Acetate compared to Trenbolone?*
Trestolone is hands down the stronger compound, with scientific evidence and anecdotal support. Trestolone has a 540:840 ratio when compared to methyltestosterone, meaning it is at least 5 times as androgenic and at least 8 times as anabolic. Intramuscularly, it is 2300:650. Trenbolone?s is 500:500. You do the math!
*Does Trestolone carry the same risk of sides as Trenbolone?*
No. There are no night sweats. No insomnia. No inappropriate aggression. No loss of libido (just an increase!). No overwhelming acne. No anxiety. It really does feel like Test plus Tren minus the negative sides, and even with a little more of a kick at a lower dose.
*Does Trestolone Acetate aromatize?*
Yes, very much so. A strong AI (i.e., aromasin, anastrozole) is a must while running Trestolone. By abiding by this protocol, you will reap the incomparable benefits of Trestolone without the risk of sides.
*How would you describe Trestolone Acetate to an experienced AAS user?*
Trestolone Acetate can best be described as comparable to a combination of Testosterone and Trenbolone, although it is chemically an offshoot of Norandren (Deca). I estimate that a moderate dose of Trestolone Acetate will yield slightly better results than a combination of Test/Tren/Mast. 
*What is an effective dosage protocol?*
It has been estimated that even 50mg EOD will yield significant results. I?ve run it as high as 100mg ED, and at 75mg ED, but have resolved to run it at 50mg ED. That?s more than enough for Trestolone to work its magic!
*What is the ?kick in time? for Trestolone Acetate?*
You will literally observe noticeable results within the very first few days as you start to become leaner more quickly than with any other compound known to man. It?s definitely working at full speed in less than a week.
*What is the PIP like for Trestolone?*
PIP has more to do with the preparation than the compound. If you prepare Trestolone correctly, there is ZERO PIP and it can even go smoothly through a slin pin.
*How long should I run Trestolone Acetate?*
Even a 2 week cycle will have significant results. 4-6 weeks is ideal if you want to maximize your progress without having to ramp up the dose. One of the main reasons guys don?t run Trenbolone longer than 6 weeks is because they can?t tolerate the sides. With Trestolone, those sides don?t exist. So longer runs should be feasible.
*Can Trestolone be used as a Test base?*
Yes. But for me personally, there is no substitute for Test as a ?Test base,? even with Trestolone. However, if you are looking for the benefits that Test provides, you will be pleasantly surprised how Trestolone outperforms it. Still, I would not run Trestolone without at least a mild dose of Test ? this should be no different for taking it orally. If you?re comparing Trestolone  to something like Stano that people refer to as a ?Test base,? you?re comparing Godzilla to a yard lizard. 
*What is the difference between Trestolone orally, transdermally and intramuscularly? *
Intramuscularly is almost always going to produce magnified results over orally and transdermally. Transdermally is the next step down, with orally being the least effective delivery method. Reports about IM Trestolone are nothing short of amazing. For oral Trestolone, they are not any better than for other available, less expensive products.


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like it awesome as well as nasty if not used correctly. Someone PM me where to get it


----------



## blueboogie (May 30, 2013)

And a significant advantage of Trestolone is that it is not currently scheduled as illegal! This is the strongest thing ever to fall through the cracks. I don't expect it to stay that way for very long!


----------



## ADS-spine (May 30, 2013)

trest has had my interest since I first read about it. I'll probably give it a go sometime in the next year.

One thing I wonder about is if someone added it on top of a test base / cruise dose how much more of an AI they might need? It would obviously depend on the individual but maybe someone has some experience. 

Nice FAQ btw


----------



## blueboogie (May 30, 2013)

ADS-spine said:


> trest has had my interest since I first read about it. I'll probably give it a go sometime in the next year.
> 
> One thing I wonder about is if someone added it on top of a test base / cruise dose how much more of an AI they might need? It would obviously depend on the individual but maybe someone has some experience.
> 
> Nice FAQ btw


 I've run high dose Trest with TRT dose Test, and also moderate dose Test with lower dose Trest. I think both ways, standard doses of anastrozole or aromasin will be appropriate. I've never had a scare with Trest where I went scrambling for Letro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds interesting


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mmm I may have to try this stuff! I am yet to


----------



## Presser (Jun 9, 2013)

I ran trest & it work great with practically no sides. I will definitely run it again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

Presser said:


> I ran trest & it work great with practically no sides. I will definitely run it again.



How did you go with water retention?


----------



## TapDaddy (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to try this. Did anyone get labs after cycle. I am curious how it affects the liver and kidneys.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

It's not hepatotoxic


----------



## Presser (Jun 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How did you go with water retention?



No noticeable water retention or bloat. Cycle was 6 weeks ending @ 70mg ED with test C @ 100mg ED plus 1g Anastrazole E3D. No sides except week 2-3 night sweats.

Keep in mind I run a low cab diet normally consuming @75 grams or less of carbs daily & that may play a role in bloat & water retention.


----------



## guindilla (Dec 25, 2013)

blueboogie said:


> I've run high dose Trest with TRT dose Test, and also moderate dose Test with lower dose Trest. I think both ways, standard doses of anastrozole or aromasin will be appropriate. I've never had a scare with Trest where I went scrambling for Letro.


How would you run trest alone as TRT dose and with test as a TRT dose? Sounds like a very good compound. Thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2013)

guindilla said:


> How would you run trest alone as TRT dose and with test as a TRT dose? Sounds like a very good compound. Thanks



If it's legit trest, 10-15mg ED is plenty.


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey blue, did you brew this the same way as Tren ace?


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is it a 19 nor. If I'm reading correctly this is stronger than trenbolone  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 28, 2013)

jlagrassa333 said:


> Is it a 19 nor. If I'm reading correctly this is stronger than trenbolone
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It is a 19 nor . Only other thing I could add about the difference in MENT and trenbolone is MENT will have more water retention and would not use for contest prep unless another compound is introduced to reduce water retention

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/trestolone-ment-explained/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboogie (Dec 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> Hey blue, did you brew this the same way as Tren ace?



Generally, yes. It's relatively thin for a compound of its nature in GSO and a 2/20. However, I prefer a custom carrier oil blend (including EO) to give it the kind of viscosity that will allow it to flow easily through a slin pin. Trestolone Acetate is certainly a steroid you will want to pin ED and not EOD. You can literally FEEL the intense androgenic spike for the few hours post-injection. You don't want an androgenic zig zag - you want the most nice and steady flow you can create, meaning everyday in this case. I also brew MENT base (no ester), and that most definitely requires guiaicol and EO. What I enjoy personally is a blend I do with Trest Ace and Trest base, 75mg of each per ml. Another killer blend has been MENT base/TNE/methyltren (or SD or Phera or methylstenbolone or M1T...) I've had a ton of fun playing around with Trestolone.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2013)

blueboogie said:


> Generally, yes. It's relatively thin for a compound of its nature in GSO and a 2/20. However, I prefer a custom carrier oil blend (including EO) to give it the kind of viscosity that will allow it to flow easily through a slin pin. Trestolone Acetate is certainly a steroid you will want to pin ED and not EOD. You can literally FEEL the intense androgenic spike for the few hours post-injection. You don't want an androgenic zig zag - you want the most nice and steady flow you can create, meaning everyday in this case. I also brew MENT base (no ester), and that most definitely requires guiaicol and EO. What I enjoy personally is a blend I do with Trest Ace and Trest base, 75mg of each per ml. Another killer blend has been MENT base/TNE/methyltren (or SD or Phera or methylstenbolone or M1T...) I've had a ton of fun playing around with Trestolone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk



Good infos. You mention phera, which i loved. I was thinking of making some injecatble desoxy ace and running that alongside the trest. Say around 50 mgs each ed alongside a trt dosage of test e. Should be interesting.


----------



## antigravity (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds like powerful stuff...stronger than tren..wohoo! Bump, where do you get this trest?


----------



## blueboogie (Jan 3, 2014)

SFW said:


> Good infos. You mention phera, which i loved. I was thinking of making some injecatble desoxy ace and running that alongside the trest. Say around 50 mgs each ed alongside a trt dosage of test e. Should be interesting.



Yes, Trest/DTA is an awesome blend or stack. Here's what I think... The "cut stack" became intensely popular as the most synergistic blend for cutting or recomp. However, after some thought, experience and anecdote, I started brewing Trest Ace/Test Prop/Desoxytest Ace. Best way to describe DTA is that it feels like high dose Masteron, enhances libido like Masteron (even when already on Trest, you'll feel the increase), and produces comparable results, but better. It's definitely not comparable to Phera though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2014)

Blue does the desoxytest ace have pip? 

Does the trest-test-desoxy blend hold at 50mg per compound ok?


----------



## blueboogie (Jan 3, 2014)

antigravity said:


> Sounds like powerful stuff...stronger than tren..wohoo! Bump, where do you get this trest?



Oh, I doubt it's very hard to find.


----------



## blueboogie (Jan 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Blue does the desoxytest ace have pip?
> 
> Does the trest-test-desoxy blend hold at 50mg per compound ok?



ZERO PIP. Holds perfectly at 50/50/50, but that's the highest I'd take it without using super-solvents that I don't want to use. None of these on their own gives PIP if produced correctly, so a blend is no different. Even Prop should never give PIP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2014)

blueboogie said:


> ZERO PIP. Holds perfectly at 50/50/50, but that's the highest I'd take it without using super-solvents that I don't want to use. None of these on their own gives PIP if produced correctly, so a blend is no different. Even Prop should never give PIP.



Sounds like you wouldn't need it dosed any higher. 1ml ED would yield killer results!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 3, 2014)

Great info OP! Now I need to start hunting


----------



## joedel (Jan 20, 2014)

Any Prolactin issues as its a 19nor ? Caber or prami ??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboogie (Jan 20, 2014)

I have neither experienced prolactin issues, nor heard of any from a single one of my circle. And I have not read of any on the boards. But I respect these elite compounds so highly that I take any and every angle of precaution that I can. So I run Caber and Anastrozole on cycle, and Exemestane in PCT or cruise.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can you run this stuff solo for say 5 weeks at  50-75 mg ed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Can you run this stuff solo for say 5 weeks at  50-75 mg ed?



Ppl say you can


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## BadGas (May 1, 2014)

Awesome read here man. Thanks for learning me.


----------

